# Party City



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Just got Party City email and their Halloween Tableware is 50% off MSRP.

Free shipping on $65 or more promo code: PCFHT65


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

freaking awesome! was planning on buying from them for my sons spongebob bday halloween theme!


----------

